

A mistake is a moment in time - dylanlacom
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3347-a-mistake-is-a-moment-in-time

======
bsoares
Nice story. This point resonates with me: "If you climb a mountain you are
sure to have a few missteps along the way. But you keep going. You don’t stop
and start over if you trip here or take the wrong path there. You keep going."

